# First Project



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,

Below are photos of my first wood working project since I was in high school which was a little over 30 years ago. I bought a router about a year ago and finally got around to doing something with it once I purchased a router table and a starter bit set. My daughter has two miniature snauzers and she had been asking me to build a dog house. I think I got a little carried away with it, but I was having fun learning all the things that my router could do, I


What did I learn?

Make sure your clamps are tight or you will end up with some interesting routed patterns on your wood. Don't ask how I found this out.
I now know what climb out is - pay attention to direction!
Plan the cut before starting. Look at what might snag your power cord as your guiding the router down the edge of a board.
Don't start the router with the bit touching the wood!
I now understand why a starter pin is a good idea.
Before investing in more tools, invest in safety equipment and dust collection!
The pocket hole jig is a wonderful invention. The router is a wonderful invention.
Having a router opens up a whole new world to wood working.
When using your split fence on your router table to edge join wood, set a very small off-set on the fence.
A few router bits and a little creativity can take you a long way.
I don't think I'll ever have enough clamps.
There is certainly more than one way to do things.
The book: Woodworking with the Router (Bill Hylton, Fred Matlack) was a good investment.
If you want to build something, just start. Planning is a good thing, but at some point just get going on building.

Things I did with the router. Ship lapped and coved the siding boards.
Edge joined 4 boards to make the door. Used a straight bit to give the door a raised panel look.
Used a straight bit to flute the door and window trim.
Cut groves in the windows for inserting the screen spline.
Used a slot cutter for spline inserts on the mitered window frames.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, lucky dogs. and good write up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great little project, John

Well done

It does prove that we don't have to make fine furniture to enjoy ourselves and learn something.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Fantastic and some good tips as well.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's awesome! Great first projetct and some very good tips!


----------



## takakaw (Oct 24, 2010)

Well done!! Best housed dogs on the block I bet!


----------



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. My next project will be some built-in book shelves.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

dezzrtrider said:


> Thanks for the comments. My next project will be some *built-in book shelves.*


Your dogs _read_? 

Love the job you did on their snazzy abode.


----------



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice! My dog would chew that to shreds...


----------



## KoLdArKnEsS (Sep 10, 2006)

lol...now I feel bad about my beloved labs house...xmas is coming, you have inspired me!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, I think as more people see the dog house they will be "hounding" you to build them one. A suggestion for your next build: make the top removeable for easy cleaning.

One thing you forgot to list: the satisfaction of a job well done.


----------



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

Mike, everyone, thanks for the nice comments. Yes, I've already got some people hounding me to build one. Good idea of the removable roof. If I build another one, that is a must have feature.


----------

